# Wanted Bottomless Portafilter 49mm Pavoni



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Anyone selling or know where I can find a bottomless 49mm portafilter for a La Pavoni or even where I can get a regular portafilter which I can then chop? I've been looking for months with no joy.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm after one too. Just think the only option is to chop the stock PF but it takes a lot of work.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

here but - mehh price and shipping https://www.cafelatstore.com/products/lapavoni-49mm-portafilter

now if cafelat could get some bulk shipped over here then bingo

or possibly here but check with them - the microcasa is also 49mm - but as I say check http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/product/elektra-microcasa-a-leva-naked-portafilter/


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> here but - mehh price and shipping https://www.cafelatstore.com/products/lapavoni-49mm-portafilter
> 
> now if cafelat could get some bulk shipped over here then bingo
> 
> or possibly here but check with them - the microcasa is also 49mm - but as I say check http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/product/elektra-microcasa-a-leva-naked-portafilter/


Thanks, Ive seen the cafelat one but as you said by the time you pay shipping and taxes it will

cost more than I spent on the machine. Ideally I need to find a second hand one and cut it.


----------



## Balthazar B (May 1, 2017)

Nopapercup said:


> Thanks, Ive seen the cafelat one but as you said by the time you pay shipping and taxes it will
> 
> cost more than I spent on the machine. Ideally I need to find a second hand one and cut it.


Another choice:

https://www.naked-portafilter.com/shop/naked-espresso-gears/

Used or new portafilters that will fit the pre-Milennium Pavonis are getting rarer all the time, and rising in price (bravo to Paul Pratt for producing the Cafelat incarnation). On the other hand, it's likely to last forever, so were I in your shoes, I would just get a new one, ensure it fits (pre-M Pavonis have some inconsistencies), and be done with it.

By the way, Bella Barista sells Cafelat portafilters. Perhaps they could be persuaded to get you one in the 49mm flavour you desire with their next order?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm still after one of these. Anyone got the machinery to make one themselves?


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

fatboyslim said:


> I'm still after one of these. Anyone got the machinery to make one themselves?


Actually got in touch with Francesco Ceccarelli who has 49mm naked portafilters. Will cost £65 + £14 tracked delivery. Steep for sure, I'm still looking for a drill press to fit a hole saw or a lathe to convert mine..


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi Chistos - ive got a big drill press if you want me to have a go at it .


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Hi Chistos - ive got a big drill press if you want me to have a go at it .


Thank you @jimbojohn55, sounds great, I will pm you!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Hi Chistos - ive got a big drill press if you want me to have a go at it .


Me too, me too pretty please.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm not sure I want to drill the only one I have. I've seen Ferrari's has some in stock for the 49mm but with delivery it's over £90 which seems a lot


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

fatboyslim said:


> Me too, me too pretty please.


If you get in touch with Christos -you could go half and half on the hole saw - happy to assist


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nopapercup said:


> I'm not sure I want to drill the only one I have. I've seen Ferrari's has some in stock for the 49mm but with delivery it's over £90 which seems a lot


I'm in the same boat with my Millennium as I don't want to drill it out. I've just removed the spout instead.


----------



## BeansForBreakfast (Sep 17, 2017)

If anyone is still looking, and @*jimbojohn55* needs a break.

I've been researching La Pavoni spares, found this site https://www.lamacchinadelcaffe.com/en/index.html (via Francesco Ceccarelli site).

Naked pre-millenium pf from £47 + £13 DHL (up to 1kg). Lots of other parts too. Still not cheap, but best yet.


----------



## Paul Pratt (May 15, 2013)

Hi all. I know the portafilters seem quite expensive, a naked one is 71 pounds to the uk. But they are stainless steel which I machine and polish myself. The handle is an original bakelite handle from La Pavoni which I then work on to remove the ugly seams (flash lines from the tool) and then polish so it has a much nicer feel in the hand than it was originally. Machining is done with a couple of Pavoni machines next to my lathe so that I can machine them to fit and test. Polishing takes a while, I always use Canning compounds which I have to import myself from the UK. The internal M12 screw is again stainless steel. Even the basket spring is custom made.

If it is a model with a plate and the spout system that is a lot of additional work. The plate has to be brush finished inside and then mirror finished on the underside. The spouts undergo a special treatment to finish the inside since it is impossible to get buffs in the tight spaces. After that they are tested in the portafilter plates and machined to fit if necessary. From there they are mirror polished and then ultrasonically cleaned.

So there is a lot of work in 1 portafilter to make sure the finish is flawless and that it fits.

Having these in stock with distributors would be great, but selling these in bulk is very difficult due to the huge amounts of labour involved and if you take into account distributor discounts then it does not work. If I could farm these out I would, but that involves large numbers of parts and for obsolete machines that are out of production it does not make sense. And that would be no fun for me! taking it from rough casting to a thing of beauty is a real treat.

Our UK company is all set-up, when I find the time I will return. Bella Barista is just yards from my old school.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Just got my portafilter back. Decided to have mine chopped as I figured if I went naked I wouldn't want to go back, why would you?

Here's a video of my second shot but first one also came out well. What do you lot think?


----------

